# Warrior Pens for Apache unit in the Sand



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I know that some of y'all are temporarily out of commission on the turning, but for those that are still up and turning. I have an Apache attack helicopter company over in Iraq that could use some "Warrior Pens". It would take only 35 pens to take care of them. They aren't as large as Charlie's Blackhhawk unit and they don't have any gals either. lol
If anybody can turn a few for them let me know. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Charles...gimme another week or two to get my head screwed back on straight and I'll wade into it for them..Gonna try for cartridges/rare woods.....just too whooped to tackle any antler right now....Got some REALLY nice woods that Coolchange/Rick laid on me from outa the blue..and this would be a perfect use for them...

One question...did that second batch of cartridge pens make it thru 'customs' or whatever screens the packages going over there OK ?

jaime


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Jim,

I heard some men in black suits and sunglasses are watching you now! LOL. I kinda wonder what the men in black would think when they see a box load of cartridge pens. Who knows, they may not have even spotted them. I imagine it is kinda funny seeing the eyes open when a bunch of cartridges go through a scanner. No wonder I got no mail for the last two weeks, and I thought maybe it was Ike.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> One question...did that second batch of cartridge pens make it thru 'customs' or whatever screens the packages going over there OK ?
> 
> jaime


We are waiting for the word from Charlie. They should be there any day. I have heard through the grapvine they don't really check anything going over. Have heard of banned items such as pin up girl magazines and beer making it through the process or maybe non process.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim, I still have the ones I finished a couple of weeks ago and the cartridges for you. Got a lot of running and reports to do tomorrow and have to go to Dallas Wed. Ike sure messed things up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey TT I am going to be out of commission for quite a while. As soon as I get going again I will make some.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I hear you Bobby. I have room here if you need a place to keep your machines while you try to recover. I coulld give you a hand getting them back in shape while you attend to more important matters like your house. Let me know and I can come get them in my truck.

My air compressor and hi speed with a scotch bright disc can sure make easy work of rust.



Bobby said:


> Hey TT I am going to be out of commission for quite a while. As soon as I get going again I will make some.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Heres the problem:headknock


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now, that IS a problem..If'n I wuz you, Bobby...I'd take Don (deerdude) up on his offer of the dozer..With that and a couple of of 'day laborers' of whatever legal status (must be a gathering place for them down in Galveston..like Westpark St. here in Houston) to furnish some unskilled muscle, I bet they could clear that up in a day or two....IF there is a free dedicated dumpsite somewhere near you on Bolivar.. I'd be glad to chip in some $ on the labor if DD or someone else knows where to pick up some 'loaders'...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Heres the problem:headknock


"Over the hill and through the dale" It doesn't look insurmountable. It looks like if we made it to under the house we would be halfway there. Is the fenced in backyard as bad? What was in the wooden amo box at the front of the pile, if C4 we could use it to clear a path. I could bring a chainsaw to cut a narrow path. If you want to give it a try let me know.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There is a lot of the stuff I would like to keep. I have several nice looking decks I could use. Also some nice stairs. I think I saw 2 or 3 new picnic tables made from wolmanized lumber. Lots of 2X6's and 2X4's.


----------

